# Going retro - 635CSI



## techietaichi (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to these forums, but am a regular over at E90POST. No, I'm no "Boy Racer" and do have genuine questions. I'm also known to be quite capable of intelligent conversation from time to time, heh. Anyways, I've desired to fall back to an older model BMW for the longest time as I once owned an E21 about 16 years ago and boy did I love that car. The lines, the feel, the classiness of it all was to me superb, but unfortunately at the time, my financial situation couldn't maintain the upkeep of such a car so I had to part ways after only a couple of years. I still remember that day. :bawling: You can take a look at her in my album.

Anyways, I'm no longer that broke kid I once was and not long from now, my E90 will be paid off. That said, I'll likely jump into that classic BMW. I've often thought of rekindling my love affair with the E21, but decided to peruse the other classics out there. After much deliberation, I've decided to pursue the 635CSI when I'm ready. However, I'm interested in finding out about known issues pertaining to the model which I have found very little information on. I've heard of a transmission fault, the odometer crapping out, and electrical faults as well. What else is there? I know E24's are what, pushing 30 years old?, but I'm pretty sure I'm prepared to take one back to 100%. Truth be told, I'm already setting aside some dough for this next project.

Any and all information you folks can provide is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Early E24s were based on the E12s; later ones on the E28.
Some places to start:
http://www.normgrills.net/bcg/
http://www.bigcoupe.com/

Many E28 owners here have E24s and/or experience with them:
http://www.mye28.com/index.php

Bimmerfest, bimmerforums, and roadfly all have E24 forums.


----------



## techietaichi (Dec 26, 2013)

Ahh! Thank you John. These look like valuable resources.


----------



## malik378 (Jan 22, 2014)

*mohsin*

Anyways, I'm no longer that broke kid I once was and not long from now, my E90 will be paid off. That said, I'll likely jump into that classic BMW. I've often thought of rekindling my love affair with the E21, but decided to peruse the other classics out there. After much deliberation, I've decided to pursue the 635CSI when I'm ready. However, I'm interested in finding out about known issues pertaining to the model which I have found very little information on.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

@malik378 - the E24 was based on the E12 or E28, depending on the year. Many members at mye28.com have E24s and can give you some info.

Also check the E24 sections here at bimmerfest & bimmerforums.com. Good resources also at:
http://www.normgrills.net/bcg/ and http://www.bigcoupe.com/.


----------



## Rouge_cm (Feb 25, 2014)

I myself own an e24 635csi some of the problems you MAY encounter seeing as though there are very few are as follows, rough idle, in tank fuelpump failure, center driveshaft support failure (no biggie, most classic bimmers have the same issue) and cap and rotor issues, I have not seen or come across many so called electrical problems in any of these that I have worked on or seen, it seems mainly to be fuel delivery maintence and engine mechanics that need to be up kept mainly, if you ave anymore questions please ask. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Enzodog (Feb 12, 2013)

One other issue on 635CSi's is rust. I happen to find a Tevas car that has no rust. Been stored winters. It is stock except for the self leveling suspedion that was rempved by previous owner. Great cruiser vehicle. I have another toy in mind and looking to sell my 635.
Not far from you.


----------

